
A geek, capital controls in Greece and Bitcoin - vrypan
https://blog.vrypan.net/2015/07/22/greece-capital-controls-a-geek-and-bitcoin/
======
kutsiko
I singed up with Xapo, but debit card is still in beta. Do you know when the
first cards are going to be shipped? You could also open a bank account in
Bulgaria and get a debit card from there. Many people that live near the
boarders are using this solution.

------
ffpsx
Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to following your updates.

~~~
vrypan
I'll do my best :-)

